# Happy birthday Neoshredder



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Neoshredder!!!:guitar::cheers:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you very much Jani  Uh 30 now. Not a happy age btw. lol


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Your birthday??? Happy birthday! Another year wiser I hope. Well, didn't work that way for me, but still... :lol:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Happy birthday! Hope you're drinking responsibly, but still enjoying it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy late birthday bro/Neoshredder!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> Thank you very much Jani  Uh 30 now. Not a happy age btw. lol


Hey, look at it this way, you've got ten years until your birthday is actually an event during which your friends point out your morbid situation. Not to mention that you've still got plenty of libido, hearing, joint-function, etc. to enjoy. And you've actually reached maybe the perfect bachelor's age, in a lot of people's eyes.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Thank you very much Jani  Uh 30 now. Not a happy age btw. lol


WHOATTT I thought you were around my age. When i saw your age on FB i thought that you accidentally inserted a wrong age.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Thank you very much Jani  Uh 30 now. Not a happy age btw. lol


You know, I was thinking you were pretty close to my age, Neo. I turned 30 in April, so I was dead on.

And now I sing "Happy birthday to you, you live in a zoo, you look like a monkey and you act like one too"
:cheers:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Lukecash12 said:


> Hey, look at it this way, you've got ten years until your birthday is actually an event during which your friends point out your morbid situation. Not to mention that you've still got plenty of libido, hearing, joint-function, etc. to enjoy. And you've actually reached maybe the perfect bachelor's age, in a lot of people's eyes.


Funny thing...for my 30th this year, my coworkers had black baloons and wore black clothing for me. They jumped the gun a bit. I didn't really mind, since there's only one person younger than myself in the office, and she is only so by about four months :lol:


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday from one Texan to another. :tiphat:

The big thirty does seem devastating at first, but in a couple years you'll realise it isn't actually old at all, you'll soon start seeing 50 as the OMG moment. At least that's what happened to me, 32yrs of age now, soon to be 33.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

I just observed this, glad I haven't missed it : Happy Birthday, Neo ! At 30 you are still young, don't worry


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday Neo! :cheers:


----------

